# IP Hide in Multiplayer Games



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

Guys,
       I want to Hide my IP in GTA SA:MP . Can anybody tell me how can i do so?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 9, 2007)

Use Hide IP.


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Use Hide IP.



It doesn't works at all , I got banned from this server "85.17.36.105:6622" 
and i want to hide my IP to connect this server.

ITS VERY SERIOUS PROBLEM FOR ME . CAN ANYBODY PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO CHANGE IP TEMPORARILY?


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

Try Anonymizer Anonymous Websurfing or GhostSurf Platinum 2006


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

i want for games not websites


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 9, 2007)

I would suggest TOR 

*tor.eff.org/


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i want for games not websites



It works in Game too


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> It works in Game too



Can u give the links here?


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Can u give the links here?



*Anonymizer Anonymous Websurfing* -> *www.anonymizer.com/consumer/products/anonymous_surfing/

*GhostSurf 2006 Platinum* -> *www.download.com/GhostSurf-2006-Platinum/3000-2144_4-10506254.html


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

Anonymizer Anonymous Websurfing gives an error --> setup failed


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Anonymizer Anonymous Websurfing gives an error --> setup failed



Which OS are you using ?


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Which OS are you using ?



Microsoft Windows XP Version 2002 Service Pack 2


----------



## Third Eye (May 9, 2007)

Download the setup again.

This time use Opera's downloader


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2007)

It is notworking in my SA:MP v0.1b


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 10, 2007)

> It doesn't works at all , I got banned from this server "85.17.36.105:6622"
> and i want to hide my IP to connect this server.



It works. I don't see a reason why it should not... How can you say that it didn't work ? I got it working .


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> It works. I don't see a reason why it should not... How can you say that it didn't work ? I got it working .



IP Hide is for Net Suring i think , and its not working in my GTA SA:MP , anyhow i want to connect that server 

Can u please Give the full tutorial?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

I just found this link.
I hope it proves useful.....


----------



## max_demon (May 11, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> I just found this link.
> I hope it proves useful.....



Thank You for the information 

But i think it'll change only last numbers of my IP address i want to change my first 4 numbers >> THIS >> "59.95.--.--" and the admin of the server has range banned my IP's first four numbers (59.95--.--) so can i change the first four numbers of my IP ?


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 11, 2007)

Umm.. No Exact Idea..... You can find out which ports GTASA is  using and then use a proxy to proxify that port.. I'll find it out and tell ya if I do find a solution to it.... 

Psst ....Psst...Where are the other members ?? I need a back-up !


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

max dude, if you are gonna do the "Noob Business"  again in GTA-SA MP, then seriously dude, play-off-line & cheat as much as you can, just dont RUIN the MultiPlayer fun of others 8)


----------



## max_demon (May 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> max dude, if you are gonna do the "Noob Business"  again in GTA-SA MP, then seriously dude, play-off-line & cheat as much as you can, just dont RUIN the MultiPlayer fun of others 8)



WTF! Now I've becamed a good guy and i learnt from "*YOU*" not to cheat in GTA SA:MP bcoz u told me that in SA:MP cheating is not allowed bcoz if some1 will cheat and try to become the king over there every1 will dislike him.


*MY COMPLAIN TO YOU IS = "WHY U HAVN'T TOLD ME THIS THING B4 "*

Now my personality in SA:MP [AU Server] has becomed *shitttt!!!*


----------



## shoegoe (May 12, 2007)

yo! , 

This should not be supported ethically, but technically it is very possible i guess.

 If the Program( in ur case the game ) supports SOCKS proxy, get one form any proxy checkers in the net ( *www.checker.freeproxy.ru/checker/ ) and get a good anonymours or elite proxy ip and use it in ur program . Hide ip does the same automaticaaly and makes ur browsers to go through a random proxy from Hide IP's online proxy list. 

Anonimizing websites sometimes chains ur connections or uses routes ur requests to another common static server and forwards it. I do not advice tor as   it treamondesly increases RTT and its almost useless for online games which requires Fast responses. But iT is also possible in TOR

so ,one of ur good chance would be to use a fast anonymours or elite proxy( NOT transparent ) and use it in ur program.

But ur scenario  has some ethical issues too.....

Added:

There are several programs to proxify ur programs too, a search in google will be enough to get many


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 12, 2007)

POP Sand Of Time


----------



## max_demon (May 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> max dude, if you are gonna do the "Noob Business"  again in GTA-SA MP, then seriously dude, play-off-line & cheat as much as you can, just dont RUIN the MultiPlayer fun of others 8)


my brother CHEATED . i havent cheated (He was not knowing that in SAMP we can cheat) (i told him and provided trainer)


----------

